# DH's Chocolate Puppy Update



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy (good buddy) came for a visit the othe day and captured some pictures of Mousse with her new camera. The first one was so clear and shows his coloring as best as it can be seen indoors so I had to share it.

Mousse









Mousse and Shamouti checking out that big guy, Rufus 
(with Atwood in the background and McIntosh in the foreground)









Jocelyn, your topic prompted me to post these. I'm glad to read your choc puppy update!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OK, Kimberly, now can you tell me why Mousse not only has to have this incredible color but also a heart shaped nose??? I think he reeeaaallly wants to be snatched by me! :spy: Thank you Christy!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Uff da! He's a looker!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
Tell your DH I will trade him my mob, my entire city, and all my weapons for his little bit of chocolate


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Mousse is just beautiful! 
You just gotta love those chocolates!
Today I was admiring Dusty's eyes. They are sort of a hazel color, and are so expressive and, well, noticeable! Indie is black and has nearly black eyes. Pretty, but not like Dusty's.
Hope Mousse's eye color turns out as stunning has his coloring in general!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Kimberly....What can I say, Mousse is absolutely gorgeous, that magnificent color, that adorable face, that chunky little nose, I'm so in love with him.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Mousse is absolutely beautiful... love, love his picture.:hug:
Shamouti & Mousse checking out Rufus is tooooo cute.
Thanks for the pictures Christy & Kimberly


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I love the photo of the two of them checking out Rufus. Great pictures Christy. Thanks for posting them Kimberly.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oy Vey! My heart pitter pats for all those babies!
Carole


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh! "Adorable" isn't an adequate description of that boy! And I get to see him and the others this Friday. Na-Na-Na-Na-Na!!










(sorry about that)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LMAO!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How cool is he? I love that Mousse! He is very striking!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WOW - really striking! What a beautiful Hav!!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

He is adorable! Perfect little guy. I love the picture of them checking our Rufus. So cute.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ahhhhhhhhh Help Me!!!! I want Mousse so much!!!! I would even give up having a girl. Please Kimberly's DH? Please? IWAP!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Kimberly, tell DH he not only has good taste in women, but he is doing ok in the puppy department too. <grin> I can't wait to see him in person.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh














Mousse was mine.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

What a beautiful chocolate boy!!! 
Rufus doesn't look entirely sure about those little fast moving ankle biters staring at him.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> What a beautiful chocolate boy!!!
> Rufus doesn't look entirely sure about those little fast moving ankle biters staring at him.


Rufus wasn't entirely sure about all those wild and crazy puppers LOL! From the minute we walked in the door they were everywhere!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Where??????????*


MaddiesMom said:


> Oh my gosh, oh my gosh, oh my gosh! "Adorable" isn't an adequate description of that boy! And I get to see him and the others this Friday. Na-Na-Na-Na-Na!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

I love the coloring,but then again I am a bit biased!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Kimberly, tell DH he not only has good taste in women, but he is doing ok in the puppy department too. <grin> *I can't wait to see him in person*.


Kathy, are you talking about my husband still or are you talking about Mousse??? ound:

Sally, Jeanne is coming to the house on Friday.

Amanda, Missy & Leeann, I just don't know what to tell you. Maybe Diane and I can do a repeat and hope for lotsa chocolate mousse(s).

Christy, Mousse didn't like the little red juice treat I just gave him. LOL!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Sally, Jeanne is coming to the house on Friday.
> 
> LOL!


Have a great visit and I'll just drop by for a minute........ound:
PS-don't worry about counting puppies just enjoy your visit :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

C'mon over Sally! I'll leave the front door unlocked for you.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Mousse is absolutely adorable and all the pupies have the most gorgeous, fluffy thick coats. I just want to run my hands through them.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures, Christy. Puppers are looking so very cute. Mousse coloring is amazing.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy, Mousse didn't like the little red juice treat I just gave him. LOL!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ooooh....he's dark chocolate. My favorite!


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

He is adorable, is he the first chocolate you have ever had Kimberly? I think I will sneak in your house if you are leaving the door open for Sally. You better keep your eyes open, cause he is a taker.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, what a great shot of Mousse and the others! Mousse is absolutely stunning! Kimberly, he won't be shown, right? Is it that the chocs. aren't actually 'standard'?

Ah, DH definitely knew what he was doing when he insisted Mousse belong to him. Us forum members would draw blood, methinks, for a chance to snatch the pupster up! lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, chocolate pigment is allowed in the U.S., but has a few contingencies with it. So far, Mousse meets all of them. We're doing the soaping & conformation evaluations this week, but I haven't found anything to keep him out of the ring yet. DH already has his handler picked (me!). LOL!

Robin, yes, this is my first chocolate. I did everything I could to avoid them and had one drop right into my house - via stork! Funny thing is he has a personality that screams (sometimes literally), "Look at me!" Oh, and you're welcome to come on over too.

Julia, the pups would LOVE if you would come rub your fingers through their coats.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*chocolate kisses*

well they say women are addicted to chocolate...and this one is good for you.
What a little doll. You must be in heaven!

I got to meet little Dasher this weekend at Sue's memorial. I am totally smitten.

Linda


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kimberly, Mousse is adorable!! Of course we know I'm a chocolate addict...


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Kimberly, I am in love with Mousse! He is too adorable. Thanks for the wonderful photos.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a delicious looking piece of chocolate! The best part is... no calories, just sweetness!!! Kimberly, he is smashing!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kimberly, Mousse is so cute! He is getting to that "eye blocking" stage where his muzzle hair fans out in all directions. I think that is so cute!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jane said:


> Kimberly, Mousse is so cute! He is getting to that "eye blocking" stage where his muzzle hair fans out in all directions. I think that is so cute!


It is pretty cute, but I want to see those eyes! He's going to have some pretty nice peepers there!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Marj, chocolate pigment is allowed in the U.S., but has a few contingencies with it. So far, Mousse meets all of them. We're doing the soaping & conformation evaluations this week, but I haven't found anything to keep him out of the ring yet. DH already has his handler picked (me!). LOL!


Well I couldn't think of a better handler! I am happy that Mousse is meeting the requirements. I think if that continues to be the case and his personality is as magnetic as you say, then he will take the show world by storm! People will be oohing and aahhing over this lovely chocolate Mousse for a while. :biggrin1: It is too funny that you SO did not plan for this! :suspicious: lol


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Funny for _you_! LOL!!
We had a gentleman over last night who is visiting from Japan, and he was immediately drawn to "Mousse-san". If you want to know about his personality being magnetic, you'll have to ask Jeanne. She and her husband and Maddie just left a little while ago. She had a few things to say about Mousse. :suspicious:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK Christy came for a visit with DH and Rufus then announced they are getting a puppy should we be expecting an announcement from Jeanne and Maddie soon??


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Without giving you an answer in either direction, most of the Havtahava puppy owners come visit regularly.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kimberly, you are sooooo sneaky! :suspicious: ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I don't mean to be sneaky, Marj. I just don't like to answer questions for other people in regard to their decisions of adding a puppy/dog to their family. Besides, even if one of the Havtahava puppy owners did decide to add a puppy to their family, it doesn't necessarily mean it would come from my home.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Jeanne????? Do you have something to share with the class???? :ear::ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK I am not a Havtahava puppy owner so if I came to visit that would mean I was coming to pick out my puppy, can I come over Sunday Kimberly?


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww His nose is just as cute as he is... heart shapes  LOVE THE PICS!!!! How I went this long with out seeing this thread... I have NO CLUE... but he is ADORABLE. Will he stay chocolate all his life???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann said:


> OK I am not a Havtahava puppy owner so if I came to visit that would mean I was coming to pick out my puppy, can I come over Sunday Kimberly?


Well, Leeann, now that was MY way of thinking!! LOL
I was just teasing you, Kimberly.  Now if you can fit Leeann in on Sunday, then how about Monday for me? After all, I come from much farther away.... just line up those pups so I can get all the squiggles and lickies I can before I head back home .... with a new puppy of course.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann said:


> OK Christy came for a visit with DH and Rufus then announced they are getting a puppy should we be expecting an announcement from Jeanne and Maddie soon??


goodbuddy: Oh Jeanne????? Do you have something to share with the class????

Oh Leeann and Christy... I *WISH!!* Actually, to be honest, I had planned on possibly getting one if the Apples or Oranges. But my back had other ideas. My herniated discs took a turn for the worse, and I just can't handle a puppy right now. My ortho says I need back surgery, but I'm avoiding it like the plague, prefering to try everything conservative. So a puppy is out of the question right now. I'm trying to heal my back first. But if I were to get a pup, one of those Apples and Oranges would be my very first choice!

You just can't believe how gorgeous that Mousse is! His eyes have changed from blue to green, and I guess will eventually be amber or light brown. Actually, Kimberly brought Mousse and Galleta to my house today for a local playdate with Catherine's Ollie and Austin, Cheryl's Roxie and Brutus, Libby's Pebble and Kohana, Debby's Salsa, Judy's Ruger, and Kristin and Wes' Wilson (Mikomoto). Mousse is only 8 weeks, and so darn cute and cocky! He joined right in and is completely fearless, taking our deck steps the very first time. He even decided to try to skip one later, but that didn't work out the way he planned. Mousse is even more stunning than his pictures. Kimberly seems to have quite a winner there. And Christy, Shamouti is adorable as well! He reminds me alot of Mousse in structure....just the color is different. All the Apples and Oranges are just too cute!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Jeanne, I'm so sorry to hear about your back! You're being smart I guess to wait on a new puppy. An aching back would take alot of the fun of a new puppy away. You need to take care of yourself first or how will you take care of everyone else. Bummer! :hug: I hope you can avoid surgery, but mostly I just hope you feel better! 

Mousse is such a hunk! He has such deep rich color and shine! Shamouti....*sigh what can I say? 1 more week! eace:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My husband had the option of attending yesterday's play date, but he turned it down and NOW he is sorry. He saw a picture of Mousse. NOW he says that he HAS to meet that dog and we will be out of town next weekend. Kimberly, he has been asking about how to schedule an appointment to meet Mousse. How booked is Mousse's calendar?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jeanne - I'm so sorry to hear about your back and sure hope you can avoid surgery. How disappointing to have to wait for a pup - but you come first.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheryl, Mousse is quite the socialite. He has a busy calendar, but never too busy for one more visitor. You have my e-mail address. Drop me a line and we'll find an opening on his calendar for sure. 

Jeanne is definitely wise. She's a smart cookie to take care of herself and know her limits.


----------

